# Woe is me



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Just had a habitation service, which uncovered 'soggy floor' in and around the rear nearside locker of my Bessacarr E795. I'm told the area is only about 6 x 12 inches at the moment. The source of the damp (although a 90% reading is more like wet!) is not clear.

Also, some checks were done on my non-functioning reversing camera, and it is suggested the camera itself is faulty or has expired. 

So, a few questions:

Does anyone know through experience where the water is likely to be getting in - (I have already had a similar experience with the floor in the front offside locker and wonder about the quality of sealing against the elements)?

Any thoughts on a competent repair shop in Kent or the South east? How much should I expect to pay?

Re the reversing camera, does anyone know the type that is fitted in my 2007 model, and whether, as has been suggested, it will be difficult to get a compatible replacement ?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can only suggest Johnscross 01580-881288 from my own experience of their workshop, plus they are Swift dealers. Give the workshop a call, ask for Glenn.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My tugger friend just had his soggy floor fixed, but it was due to delamination rather than wet, so the charges may not be applicable.

His was an area of nearly a square metre and he paid about £200. _(Not sure of the exact price because he has another little job done at the same time.)_

Apart from curing your damp (_which may be expensive_) the job my friend had done was very simple. Holes were drilled in the floor on a grid at about 4 inch spacing, then some jollop was injected into each hole. The following day he had to scrape off any excess which had expanded up though the holes, and his floor is now solid.

That part of the job is not exactly high tech, so I wouldn't expect to pay a huge lot for it.

Dave


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I agree with cabby, Johns Cross, always found them very fair with pricing and very good at what they do. Wish they had a branch in the west country!

Bob


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies thus far. Sounds like Johns Cross are favourites at the moment , but would prefer to find a repair shop nearer me in Medway if possible.

Thanks for your info Zebedee, would be nice if I had a similar bill, but suspect it is a bit more complicated on my van.

Since the original post, Swift have given me details of the original suppliers of the reversing camera. It's not certain they will be able to supply a replacement, so has anyone tried replacing a reversing camera and had to overcome incompatible connections etc?


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend of mine has just had a similar problem with his Bessacarr he was advised that the damp was coming in through the skirt the cost to repair it was £5000. I cant give any further information as I have not seen him lately. Hope you manage to sort it best of luck

Geoff


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Not the kind of news I wanted Dunston, but thanks anyway.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Its possible damp/water is getting in between the body & skirt, I found this and cured it by removing the skirt & fixing some waterproof plastic
(The stuff builders use lay under concrete), anyway I cut a continuous strip and slipped under the bottom of the body i & let it hang halfway down the back of the skirt, that way any water running down the wall of the body passed over the floor panels & dripped away behind the skirt. . it cured the prob ok.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks vicdicdoc. Think I would need to remove the skirt before I completely get the picture.

Can you tell me how you removed the skirt, and whether you stuck the plastic membrane to the body of the van? As far as I remember, the top of the skirt on my van is roughly level with the problem floor. Sorry if the question seems a bit idiotic, but until I have a proper look I can't visualise it.


----------

